# Lenovo Ideapad K1 Rooting Guide (Clean)(WinDoze)



## digitalhigh (Dec 18, 2011)

View attachment RootK1.zip
I take no credit for anything here except for writing the .bat file here used to do the work, as well as assembling the files as per the original post.

All credit goes to djmwj and his article found here:

http://rootzwiki.com...ng-guide-messy/

As the title states, it was pretty messy. The OP figured out how to make it go, but it was a bit fuzzy to follow. So, I thought I'd help folks out a bit and clean things up.

I took the instructions presented in the OP, and condensed them into one download with one .bat that does everything from start to finish, minus installing the respective drivers for ADB and NVFlash. However, the drivers are included in the download.

Instructions:

1. Extract K1Root.rar to the directory of your choosing.
2. Connect your tablet to your PC with the USB cable.
3. With your tablet off, press POWER+VOL_UP+VOL_DOWN until the screen turns on, but displays only black.
4. Windows should detect the device, but not install drivers.
5. Go into device manager, select the APX device, choose update drivers, and install the drivers from the aptly named NVFlash_Drivers folder.
6. Open up the NVFLASH_HOME folder and run the file K1Flash.bat
7. Make your desired choices when prompted, and enjoy.

Notes (PLEASE READ BEFORE USING):

THERE MAY BE BUGS! I used it on my own stuff before releasing, and all of the essential components work as they should, however, there may possibly be a minor hiccup somewhere in the script. This should not damage anything. If you have doubts, you're welcome to examine the .bat and check it for yourself.

Please be gentle. I am not a full-time developer. I just wrote this to help make the process simpler for people.

The OP suggests you download and read the partition table, and then name the backup files based on that. This script names the backup files based on the flash.cfg script referenced in the OP, which is what controls the flashes used anyway. So, there shouldn't be any irregularities, however, I can't speak for every device on the planet.

This does NOT use the latest OTA updates. The rooted files being flashed are the default ones from the original download. You can easily adapt this to any files generated from the latest OTA files by simply dropping them in the NVFLASH_HOME file.

To install the SU properly, you have to install ADB drivers midway through the script. There's probably a way around this, but I didn't find it to be too inconvenient. Just run the .bat, install the drivers when prompted, and continue when installed.

The ADB drivers are also located in the NVFLASH_HOME folder. Just do like you did when installing drivers in step #5, but instead point to NVFLASH_HOME.

Um...um...

That should be it. Obviously, use at your own risk. Let me know if there are problems with the script, and I will fix them.

Oh, and party on, Wayne.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AG10XE25

UPDATE:

Revised .bat file to fix a bad /I switch when checking user input which would cause script to terminate. Cleaned a bunch of things up, also added more options to move to different steps in the installer, versus having to do things multiple times. Should be super-streamlined now. Just download the attached RootK1.zip and extract to NVFLASH_HOME to use.


----------



## xelacac (Nov 2, 2011)

Nicely put...
Still not foolproof, but well done.


----------



## phillvigil (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the latest OTA updated to my K1 and I want to root. You said drop the files in the flas_home folder but how do I get those files. I downloaded the zip file of the actual OTA but I'm pretty sure that isn't what you mean...is it? I will be working on this next week when I get some time off. but I don't want to brick my device and I've heard some people have had a hard time trying the "messy" root after the updates. Anyone who knows how to do this "clean" could you give us noobs some more info? Thanks


----------



## yong (Sep 5, 2011)

its way u can make youtube video step by step to show hwo to root it please ?


----------



## yong (Sep 5, 2011)

after root , can install costom rom on it ? or andriod 4.0 ?


----------



## yuanw (Dec 10, 2011)

digitalhigh, can you extract your backup img? did you try to restore using your backup img? There is no userdata.img in your file. Is it OK without userdata.img?


----------



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, just make a tutorial on youtube please. I'm fairly new to android and I have a mac so I'd like to see what exactly happens.


----------



## bammaster (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the method yet it doesn't work with latest OTA. I've put the OTA files (found here for those who asked:http://download.leno.../slates/k1/OTA/) in every directory possible with no avail. I realized that that the OTA system files come in a folder format not .img. I spent hours trying to get it to an .img file could not and gave up. It fails at this step:

```
<br />
echo Flashing transformer_bootloader to device.<br />
nvflash --sbk 0x0d0a6f49 0x6c577634 0x4d634e55 0x47336d55 --bct flash.bct --setbct --odmdata 0x300c0011 --configfile flash.cfg --bl transformer_bootloader.bin --sync<br />
if ERRORLEVEL -1 goto Error2<br />
```
ON my device it says !!!!!Update sucessful!!!!!
I tried deleting the error code in the batch file to see if it was just a bug but then it told me it couldn't find the partition table.
Any suggestions? The messy method also does not work on my computer as i'm not running Linux and have run into similar problems. I really would like root to overclock/change the kernel as i hate the kernel on this device.


----------



## vandinn (Jan 29, 2012)

Where can I find the drivers for ADB and NVFlash? The Megaupload is shut down, the Chinese site no longer has them...


----------



## Shaztech (Nov 4, 2011)

I've just re-uploaded it 
https://rapidshare.com/files/236875500/PQXU200.2H.0013.W.CN.0729.zip


----------



## vandinn (Jan 29, 2012)

http://lepad.zol.com.cn/1/10_614.html this solved everything


----------

